# Jam'n in Thunder Bay ?



## lenbone

Lenbone here,,I'm just wondering if there are any other members out there live in my home town "Thunder Bay" that would like to get together for a JAM or two,or ten! Most of my regular Jam pals have either moved , or sold their gear.I'm jonesin for a Jam something fierce ! DaBone.


----------



## Milkman

Although I'm not from your area, I thought I'd just say hello. I've played MANY great gigs in Thunder Bay, both in Port Arther and Fort William.

Always had a rocking time.

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## lenbone

*port arthur and fort will ??*

What venue or bar did you play in?? I'm very familiar with all of the :OLD HOT SPOTS in TB. --DaBone.


----------



## TheTallCoolOne

Damn Len, just can't wait for the one in Montreal, can you? None

Just joking. I sure hope you find some pals near ya for a regular jam.
I'm just about to start looking myself for some regulars too in my area.

:rockon:


----------



## lenbone

*Jam in T.B.*

Hey dude !!!!! We have to stop meeting like this !!! Funny meeting you here !!! I still like the idea of a MTRL. Jam.I just hoping that somebody on this forum lives near me. DaBone. BTW where do you live ?


----------



## TheTallCoolOne

Just don't let the "other place" know we meet here otherwise they'll start the gossip going.  

Well, you should've guessed it by now, I'm in Montreal, the north-east end of it.

It's so wierd, this Internet thing makes the planet so small and yet, it is so big.

:rockon:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

How about this guy?

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/member.php?u=1083

At the least he'll have some good amp porn for you! :tongue:


----------



## lenbone

*T.b. Jam*

I hear ya TC1 ,Should keep this hush dude !! Small ****in' internet eh ?--DaBone.


----------



## lenbone

*jam*



Jeff Flowerday said:


> How about this guy?
> 
> http://guitarscanada.com/Board/member.php?u=1083
> 
> At the least he'll have some good amp porn for you! :tongue:


Tundra Bay WTF are ya talkin bout dude ? It must be over my ed' I've never heard it called Tundra Bay ,,,It is a fitting moniker though,,, HAAAAAAAA Tundra Bay.....Now I get It !!!!!! DUHHHH. Ever been here ?


----------



## Milkman

lenbone said:


> What venue or bar did you play in?? I'm very familiar with all of the :OLD HOT SPOTS in TB. --DaBone.



The Westfort
The Landmark
The Jolly Roger

Seems to me there was one more, but I played at the three above a number of times each.



I'd have to say the Westfort was the best, but all were good.


I also played down the highway in Nipigon.


----------



## lenbone

*jam*

The Landmark ?? WOW !! They've been closed many years,,that was one of my favourite watering holes !It is now a liqour store.and the J.R.WAS TORN DOWN YEARS AGO! What years did you play up here ?--Dabone.


----------



## Milkman

lenbone said:


> The Landmark ?? WOW !! They've been closed many years,,that was one of my favourite watering holes !It is now a liqour store.and the J.R.WAS TORN DOWN YEARS AGO! What years did you play up here ?--Dabone.



Well, I went out on the road in around 78 and came home in 89, so my visits to T-Bay were within that window.

Since 89 I've been doing lots of gigging, but no travelling.


www.tmkb.com


----------



## lenbone

*jam'n*

Yeah..thats many moons ago,Ya ever play The Sleeping Giant?(The Lighthouse Lounge ?) AKA THE Sleeper .


----------



## Milkman

lenbone said:


> Yeah..thats many moons ago,Ya ever play The Sleeping Giant?(The Lighthouse Lounge ?) AKA THE Sleeper .



I caught a soundcheck for another band at the Sleeping Giant but we were playing at the Westfort at the time.


I have some interesting memories of T-Bay. I left a few little parts of myself there. At the Jolly Roger we once had our equipment truck torched by a major biker club.


Fun, wow!


----------



## Milkman

Hmmmm, duplicate post and I can't figure out how to delete it.......


----------



## lenbone

*jam'n*

Yeah the JR was a pretty rowdy place !!But the Landmark was the place to find the Babes !!


----------



## Milkman

lenbone said:


> Yeah the JR was a pretty rowdy place !!But the Landmark was the place to find the Babes !!




LOL, maybe it's the cold climate, but I don't think I EVER played T-Bay without enjoying some "company".


----------



## lenbone

*Jam'n*

Lol !!! I hear ya dude !!!


----------



## searchin4signal

Milkman said:


> LOL, maybe it's the cold climate, but I don't think I EVER played T-Bay without enjoying some "company".



That happens when ya play the bars down on Simpson St. :laugh smilie:


Lenbone...I'd love to jam sometime ! Come and check us out at the Hodder next weekend (Jan 12 and 13)....it's our debut. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## lenbone

*Jam'n*

The Hodder eh ?? I played there years ago..I will most definatley show up..what do you guys call yourselfs ??And are you from T.BAY? BTW..Simpson st. lol!!! we used to play at the 555 club,,Or the "Triple Nickle " What a Dive !!!


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack

I think I liked the JR better when it was The Runway 69.... None

Good luck with your gig at the Hodder bud, I just may have to wander over there next week and see ya play. Maybe we should all get togther for a beer sometime..:food-smiley-004: 

:rockon:


----------



## searchin4signal

Kevin ! Perfect timing ! I was just about to PM ya about our gig next weekend ! :food-smiley-004: 

lenbone....hope to see ya there ! 
You'll just have to wait and see what we're gonna call ourselves that night...I'll be the one with S4S on the guitar.


----------



## searchin4signal

lenbone said:


> I'm jonesin for a Jam something fierce ! DaBone.


After that statement I must say I'm a li'l scared now...... :insert a laugh smilie here:


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack

Right on Pete. BTW, I tried PM'ing you back but your inbox is full.

I'll try to make it next week to the show. Ya know its kinda funny, I've NEVER been to the Hodder... For that matter I haven't been to a bar in ages, I need to get out more. :zzz: 

Either way we'll have to get together some time, shoot the shit, drink a few beers and maybe even pluck a few strings. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## lenbone

*Jam'n*

I will be there !!! It should be a High One !!! I'm gonna bring MANY PEOPLE !!!


----------



## lenbone

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> I think I liked the JR better when it was The Runway 69.... None
> 
> Good luck with your gig at the Hodder bud, I just may have to wander over there next week and see ya play. Maybe we should all get togther for a beer sometime..:food-smiley-004:
> 
> :rockon:


Sounds good to me ...i've got lots of room for a Jam,,and a big FRIDGE !!!--Bone.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

lenbone said:


> big FRIDGE !!!--Bone.


Online with WestJet right now! :tongue: I see a seat sale!!!


----------



## searchin4signal

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Right on Pete. BTW, I tried PM'ing you back but your inbox is full.
> 
> I'll try to make it next week to the show. Ya know its kinda funny, I've NEVER been to the Hodder... For that matter I haven't been to a bar in ages, I need to get out more. :zzz:
> 
> Either way we'll have to get together some time, shoot the shit, drink a few beers and maybe even pluck a few strings. :food-smiley-004:


Made some room in da box...I've never been to the Hodder either before this past November....only because it was our singer's birthday...and she wanted to go there to scope the place out for us to play....small stage. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## lenbone

*Small stage*

The last time I was at the Hodder I thought that little stage was a Drum Riser!! (It is that small !) Back in the day (MID 70'S)the stage consisted of Wooden Palettes nailed together ! (No Shit!) --Lenny.


----------



## searchin4signal

GIG REMINDER !!
We are playing our bar debut at the Hodder this weekend of the 12th and 13th.
Get there early or............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXQ0UKtiPGI&NR

Cheers and see ya there !!

S4S


----------



## lenbone

*Hodder*

I will be there dude !--Lenbone


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack

Good luck with the gig dude. Ya never know, you might see me there.:food-smiley-004: 

:rockon:


----------



## lenbone

*jammin*

So ,,how about we all get together and make plans for a JAM guys,,I think you both have my tel# that means JD'Sshack and searchin4signal.How about it guys? I jamed with a few guys last Sat. but they played TOO loud and always out of tune Sheesh !!Dabone man .


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack

lenbone said:


> I jamed with a few guys last Sat. but they played TOO loud and always out of tune Sheesh !!


Sounds like you were already playing with me.....:tongue: 

We should all get together for a brew and try and plan something. I've been a little tied up lately but it will happen soon.....:food-smiley-004:


----------



## lenbone

*TB Jam*



JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Sounds like you were already playing with me.....:tongue:
> 
> We should all get together for a brew and try and plan something. I've been a little tied up lately but it will happen soon.....:food-smiley-004:


Were you one of the guys at richies garage on saturday ???No you were'nt ! or were you ? Dabone. Just kidding !!


----------



## searchin4signal

Starting to get into my weekend work shifts now....which ties up my weekends for all of February 
Any chance on a weeknight jam next week Sun/Mon/Tues ? :food-smiley-004:


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack

If my wifes not working Monday or Tuesday night that might work for me....:rockon2:


----------



## lenbone

*Jam'n*

You guys can get ahold of me @ anytime,,(within limits !) I'm pretty flexable when it comes to Jamming.--lenbone.


----------

